# Hi from Scotland.



## Hippie (Jan 21, 2020)

I was a member here years ago but it's been so long I can't remember my login email address. So here I am again.
Self build motorhome, awning & CB & Ham radio (You may remember the CB stuff... Cheers.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi welcome back 
 And enjoy your adventures


----------



## Makzine (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome back from Kent.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 22, 2020)

Hallooo and welcome back


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy 10/4 for sure good buddy all the 88s to you


----------



## jeanette (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2020)

Welcome from Co Antrim,10/4


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome back from Scotland enjoy


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## mid4did (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome.10-4 good buddy,73 ,51 ,catch you on the flip flop.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 23, 2020)

Greetings


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 26, 2020)

Hiya Hippie welcome.


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice to see you back again


----------



## Forresbroons (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Ian and Cath (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome back from us in sunny Fife


----------



## Martin P (Feb 7, 2020)

Do what with your flip flop.

Welcome


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 15, 2020)

Welcome back from Scotland


----------

